# Virginia area question



## rontof (Oct 7, 2003)

I will be heading for Fredericksburg , Va next month to viist son and family. We will travel by MH and tow vehicle.
Are there any campgrounds nearby?
thanks 
Ron fi Vt


----------



## Charley and Donna (Oct 7, 2003)

Virginia area question

There is a KOA between exit 118 and Exit 126 on US 1
don't know anything about it, 'cept it's there (according to the book)

did you try a campground search w/ Google??


----------



## rontof (Oct 20, 2003)

Virginia area question

Thanks
I will try that search on google.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 20, 2003)

Virginia area question

rontof'
Go to RVUSA's home page, click on campgrounds & resorts and then click on the state of Va.  and several will come up.  Maybe someone that has stayed in that area will post a review for you.


----------



## don1077 (Jan 14, 2004)

Virginia area question

I've stayed at the Fredricksburg KOA.  It was quite nice.  The operators were very friendly.  I'd stay there again.


----------

